# Contractions at the top of your bump?



## Amsan

Okay so question.. can you have contractions at the top/middle of your stomach instead of at the bottom? Since getting home, I've had random pains. Not consistent. Not painful. I know I'm getting ahead of myself, but I had my first what I THINK is a contraction (that I felt at the top of my stomach) at 8:45, which was 10 minutes ago. It wasn't TERRIBLY painful, but it still hurt. Then, 5 minutes later I had another one lasting about a minute, in the same spot, but a bit more intense. As I typed this out, (8:55) I just felt another one but again not as painful, but I'm also laying in a different position. 

Also, can they make you fart? It really doesn't feel like trapped wind or bm pains. But it felt kinda like I had to fart with the second one :blush: 

I know if I'm worried I need to go in, and I plan to if they get stronger and continue throughout the night. I'm just wondering if actual labor contractions can be felt at the top and middle of the bump, instead of the bottom?


----------



## Amsan

And now they've moved to the bottom of my bump. Not painful yet, but still every 5 minutes..


----------



## samlee08

Not really sure hun. Just keep an eye on them timing and how painful and where exactly it starts and is most tense. 
You will have that "gut" feeling when you know it's labour. Usually though contractions are bottom to all over..every one and pregnancy is different though! 
If it carries on till the morning but still isn't "strong or continuous" ring midwife!
Hope your ok, stay safe! :hugs:


----------



## Sophiasmom

So you don't feel them at the bottom at all? Mine are all over but very intense at the top bc the pressure of the contraction puts so much pressure on my chest it's hard to breathe. But I still feel it everywhere. Might not be a bad idea to call the L&D ward where you're delivering (or your doctors office to speak with the on call doc) and let them know what's going on if you keep having them. Better safe than sorry. Good luck!


----------



## NewAtThis13

Mine with my first lo were my entire bump and the pains started in the bottom of bump into groin


----------



## Amsan

Yea I'm feeling them at the bottom now and pressure in my groin area and kinda towards my butt? Still every five minutes or so. Nothing I can't breathe or talk through, but very uncomfortable. How long should I let them go on before going in? Until they get super painful? When my stomach isn't tightening I still feel pressure in my groin


----------



## Darlin65

What I was told last time is to call as soon as you thought something was happening to get advice if you should come on. If you can breathe and talk through them you should still be fairly early but I never had the pressure with my non labor contractions which is supposed to be a big sign of labour happening. I'd call the after hrs line to speak to your ob or mw if you they have one and see what they say. Never hurts to get checked out and sent home if it's nothing or you're not ready.


----------



## Louppey

I had something very similar happen to me the other week. The advice over here is always take a couple of paracetamol and have a bath. If they get worse, you need to call. If they calm down, it's just your body practising :flower:


----------



## cat123456

Oo gl hun let us no how it goes x


----------



## maybebaby3

Call and see what they say


----------



## AussieBub

Yes you can have them at the top of your uterus. I'm currently experiencing the same thing. I've read that contractions in false labour will mostly always be at the top of your uterus but real labour contractions will be at the bottom. 

I'm having them now, every 5 or so mins apart, lasting anywhere from 20 seconds to a minute plus. It's like a tightening, burning sensation across the top of my uterus which puts some pressure on my diaphragm. It hurts and its very uncomfortable :( But I know it'll pass.

-AussieBub


----------



## Miss_Cellany

I had a ton of bh last night as I had trapped wind and they were all at the top of my uterus. The lady at my antenatal classes says labour contractions start at the bottom and radiate up.


----------



## Amsan

I gave it an hour and once I was ready to go in because they were starting to hurt, they quit lol.


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh these babies like to tease us!


----------



## mdjoy

I get them mostly at the bottom..thats usually how I tell they are BH's.. I do get some real ones that are uncomfortable and when I get those, they start at the bottom for me but my whole bump gets hard instead of just staying at the bottom


----------



## Amsan

Yes they do! Little stinkers! 
I just got worried about the pressure in my groin that I'd never felt before! I felt it towards my butt too! Now that I'm awake though I think they're coming back. :-/


----------



## mdjoy

Amsan said:


> Yes they do! Little stinkers!
> I just got worried about the pressure in my groin that I'd never felt before! I felt it towards my butt too! Now that I'm awake though I think they're coming back. :-/

have you tried drinking water and changing positions? with this baby, i get alot at times..one day i counted 7 in an hour! my dr says to call at 5 but i dont cuz for me, i been getting BH since early so i will take a warm bath, drink loads of water and change postions and they start to die off by the second hour.. but that is norm for me...hell, i contract just walking to the bathroom! been getting frequent BH from like 5 months this time around! I would run after my son and after a second be doubled over from how tight i would get! But if its not normal for you, you may wanna ask your dr..you may have some cervical changes.. never know. i was surprised to hear i have, which means some were real contractions mixed in with the BH even tho not too painful :-/..


----------



## Amsan

Had tried changing positions the first time around and they didn't go away. I got up to go to the bathroom and now that I'm laying back down I'm not feeling anything. I have an appt Tuesday and I think he's going to do another cervical check on me since I'll be 36 weeks. I'm just ready for baby to be far enough along to come OUT lol.


----------



## mdjoy

Not me!! Dont even have a car seat or bassinett! n this lil gal is making me think she may be here sooner than later! lol, unless she is teasing me...but something tells me i may go soon :-0!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

mdjoy said:


> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> Yes they do! Little stinkers!
> I just got worried about the pressure in my groin that I'd never felt before! I felt it towards my butt too! Now that I'm awake though I think they're coming back. :-/
> 
> have you tried drinking water and changing positions? with this baby, i get alot at times..one day i counted 7 in an hour! my dr says to call at 5 but i dont cuz for me, i been getting BH since early so i will take a warm bath, drink loads of water and change postions and they start to die off by the second hour.. but that is norm for me...hell, i contract just walking to the bathroom! been getting frequent BH from like 5 months this time around! I would run after my son and after a second be doubled over from how tight i would get! But if its not normal for you, you may wanna ask your dr..you may have some cervical changes.. never know. i was surprised to hear i have, which means some were real contractions mixed in with the BH even tho not too painful :-/..Click to expand...

I totally relate! I have an "irritable uterus", meaning I contract all the time but am not dilating. This has been going on for WEEKS! I contract just changing positions in bed! I'm so used to it I'm afraid it's going to take something drastic before I realize I'm really in labor this time! Last night I was contracting every 5 mins (painful, could barely talk through) but me, I just try to sleep between them because this is my norm now! It's so weird. I wish I could be excited about that sorta thing :/


----------



## Amsan

I wish pregnancy came with some sort of buzzer, to let us know when we are in labor lol. 
I've had constant back pains and period cramps and my Dr said the only change is my cervix shortening to 1cm? But it was still really high. I have no idea what either of those meant lol. I wasn't dilated last week at all. 

Everyone else seems to think I'm not gonna make it two more weeks, but they were also certain I was having a girl :haha:


----------



## cat123456

We pregnant women reallllyyy are sadistic arent we lol getting excited over pain x


----------



## Amsan

Yes we are!!! Lol


----------

